# Night Photography: The Milky Way



## shaunly (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a shot from a recent trip

D700, 20mm, f/2.8, 30sec, 3200 ISO + 1-stop pulled shadow, ACR


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet , where did you shoot this?


----------



## Kolia (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice !

I have to try it myself !


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jul 29, 2011)

wow! nicenice. the star trail looks like its coming out of the mountain top


----------



## shaunly (Jul 30, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> Sweet , where did you shoot this?



Kern River. It's about 150 miles north east of downtown LA. 



chaosrealm93 said:


> wow! nicenice. the star trail looks like its coming out of the mountain top



Thanks! I had to climb on top of a big rocky area to clear all the trees then waited till around 1:30 am for this shot.


----------

